
Why CLAs aren't good for open source - samebreath
https://opensource.com/article/19/2/cla-problems
======
samebreath
I'm adding this to my "what's good for OSS business tactics is not good for
the OSS ecosystem" file. It's easier to be principled when you don't owe
venture capital a return, but it doesn't make it any less true.

